# insects



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can any 1 tell me are there any moseys in lanzarote in january


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have never been bitten in January, whilst staying in any of the Canary Islands. Here the mosquitoes are in general few and far between in any month, we are on the greenest Island, Lanzarote is one of the driest so I would imagine the problem there is even less.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We used to go to Fuertaventura in January; my wife is meals on wheels to the little [email protected] and we Never had a problem!


----------



## Tency (Jun 9, 2010)

francisbl said:


> can any 1 tell me are there any moseys in lanzarote in january


A Chinese school boy came up with this great gadget you can make at home to keep the blood suckers at bay:

Trampa casera para mosquitos No puedo creer que lo hayan inventado…

DIY mosquito trap - steps 1-3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DIY mosquito trap - steps 4 and 5 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

country boy said:


> We used to go to Fuertaventura in January; my wife is meals on wheels to the little [email protected] and we Never had a problem!


Too windy!


----------



## valeland (Jun 27, 2011)

take a product against mosquitos!!!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Too windy!


It certainly is!! We just loved those little stone dug-outs that the nudists use to get out of the wind on the beach near Coralejo. It is sooo funny the way they pop up, look around and pop back down again, we were in permanent hysterics.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

country boy said:


> It certainly is!! We just loved those little stone dug-outs that the nudists use to get out of the wind on the beach near Coralejo. It is sooo funny the way they pop up, look around and pop back down again, we were in permanent hysterics.


I know what you mean - like naked meerkats! Saw some very interesting sunburnt bits though


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> I know what you mean - like naked meerkats! Saw some very interesting sunburnt bits though


Nooooo! I now have a set of images in my mindseye that will take months of serious therapy to get rid of.

We have a nudist beach near us, you should see how they jump when my terriers stick their cold wet noses on them. 

Can't imagine why, :rofl:


----------

